

Database giant Oracle has agreed to buy Sun Microsystems - gaius
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2009/04/20/oracle_buys_sun/

======
CalmQuiet
So will this mean the utter neutering of MySQL development...

or its sale to someplace where it might re-establish its development on the
database playing field?

~~~
qaexl
I think it is time to look into PostgreSQL and Drizzle.

~~~
_giu
that's not a bad idea, but as far as Wikipedia knows, there isn't a windows
version of Drizzle available. this could eventually be a problem for some
users.

------
swombat
dupe of: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=570502>

~~~
tvon
The other article is a press release from Sun, and this one is a story on
theregister.co.uk.

Not a dupe, though I'd suggest reading this then going over to the other for
discussion.

